# My Little Haul From The Great Lehigh Valley Show



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I got a few nice pieces here. I had a limited amount of money because Bob's show was last week!!

\Not sure we have these shows scheduled a week apart. Doesn't make much sense to me. No time to stock pile some cash!!!!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

In the first shots, I got a black 65 GTO, gorgous!!, then the 3 Merc Lead Sleads. I put white walls on one and red lines on the other, and the black Merc is not finished. I didn't realize that some of these Merc's have LakeWood Side Pipes in with them!!! 

In this next shot everuthing you see I got there.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Kool stuph!

I believe all the Dash Mercs had sidepipes with them.

Who made the 34 coupe in the front row?

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Marty said:


> Kool stuph!
> 
> I believe all the Dash Mercs had sidepipes with them.
> 
> ...


Really? I been getting d___ed on all the ones I have but one!!!! I will have to take it up with my Dash Supplier!!!

The resin bodies are from the famous Resin Dude of coarse.

http://www.resindude.com/Home_Page.html


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

nice haul Joe ... I also bought the same white resin coupe you have at the head of the line in your pic


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Hmmm*



Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> The resin bodies are from the famous Resin Dude of coarse.
> 
> http://www.resindude.com/Home_Page.html


The circle track cars in that site look coool.

Scott


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Yea Scott, the Dude makes some of the coolest!!!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I didn't get the lake pipes with all of the lead sleds I bought either. Not sure if Dan stopped including them or not somewhere along in production. Sweet haul Joe!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> I didn't get the lake pipes with all of the lead sleds I bought either. Not sure if Dan stopped including them or not somewhere along in production. Sweet haul Joe!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Hmm. I will have to invistigate. 

Thanks. I was on a real tight budget this time round. Oh well. I'll kill em next time.


----------



## ctsvowner (Aug 9, 2010)

oH now I see the Vega you swiped out from under me. Just because u got to the table a hour before me and I had no chance.

The coolest thing I saw was a Mead Bros Buick. I actually got to hold that little beauty in my greasy little paw and oogle the super fine decals.


Resin Dude sure does make some sweet cars.


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

ctsvowner said:


> oH now I see the Vega you swiped out from under me. Just because u got to the table a hour before me and I had no chance.
> 
> *Joe65, What chassis is under the Vega van ? I have two of those , the other one is the police version, but there is no way to attach it to anything*


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Thunderbolt1 said:


> ctsvowner said:
> 
> 
> > oH now I see the Vega you swiped out from under me. Just because u got to the table a hour before me and I had no chance.
> ...


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Thunderbolt1 said:
> 
> 
> > The Vega is a funny car. Which van are you referring to? The yellow is a dodge and has a post up front to screw the 4 gear chassis to and the back of the chassis sits inside a little plastic perch so it contains it from flopping around.
> ...


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Thunderbolt1 said:


> Joe65SkylarkGS said:
> 
> 
> > Yes the Vega van. I have two of them and cannot get a chassis to fit under them . They have an offset screw post in both of them
> ...


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

Yes, thats the one. I have a Police version of this one too. The offset screw posts are really throwing me though


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

The screw hole in the back of the chassis is to hold the gear plate together,not a body mount. >Tom<


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Thunderbolt1 said:


> Yes, thats the one. I have a Police version of this one too. The offset screw posts are really throwing me though



Hang on ther bud. I got you now, the body you have in question is a screechers type that has it's own chassis. Totally different than what I have pictured here in this thread.

Anyone have a pic of a Screechers chassis?? I have one upstairs and if no one posts a pic, I will after dinner.

They are an inline chassis and that offset screw post hold the rear of the chassis in place. It also had an elongated front end. The front wheel wells are real long correct?? I have the police car. It's black and white.


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Hang on ther bud. I got you now, the body you have in question is a screechers type that has it's own chassis. Totally different than what I have pictured here in this thread.
> 
> Anyone have a pic of a Screechers chassis?? I have one upstairs and if no one posts a pic, I will after dinner.
> 
> They are an inline chassis and that offset screw post hold the rear of the chassis in place. It also had an elongated front end. The front wheel wells are real long correct?? I have the police car. It's black and white.


 *Yeah ! Thats it ! Long wheel wells too. These cars are giving me fits*


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Thunderbolt1 said:


> ctsvowner said:
> 
> 
> > oH now I see the Vega you swiped out from under me. Just because u got to the table a hour before me and I had no chance.
> ...


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Thunderbolt1 said:


> *Yeah ! Thats it ! Long wheel wells too. These cars are giving me fits*



Haha ok at least we figured out what you have. They actually go like a bat out of hell too!! I will get a pic later. It is Valentines day and i'm stuck down here in civilization till she falls asleep!!! lol


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

LOL, Yeah I got ya on that one. Thanks for the help though !


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Thunderbolt1 said:


> Joe65SkylarkGS said:
> 
> 
> > Yes the Vega van. I have two of them and cannot get a chassis to fit under them . They have an offset screw post in both of them
> ...


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

Ok, got it Joe ! Thank you ! Out of curiousity, why the extra long wheel wells out in front ? It didn't look like the front wheels turn in the picture ?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Some nice finds! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Joe and Marty.Only a few of the Dash Merc's came with lakepipes,not all of them.
Tom


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

tomhocars said:


> Joe and Marty.Only a few of the Dash Merc's came with lakepipes,not all of them.
> Tom



Ahh I see. I need to come get a few more sets.:dude:


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

tomhocars said:


> Joe and Marty.Only a few of the Dash Merc's came with lakepipes,not all of them.
> Tom


I never got one w/o pipes. Just lucky I guess.

Marty


----------



## Redman440 (Sep 26, 2007)

Nice Score, I was looking at his late models . They were neat I should have pulled the trigger and bought one. Tight week for me though.I had to save money for our new slot car track. I picked up Henry Harnish,s:hat: Schoolhouse Road raceway for the store. Cant wait to get it set up.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Redman440 said:


> Nice Score, I was looking at his late models . They were neat I should have pulled the trigger and bought one. Tight week for me though.I had to save money for our new slot car track. I picked up Henry Harnish,s:hat: Schoolhouse Road raceway for the store. Cant wait to get it set up.


Was that the one that sat back near the pinball machine?


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*I wonder.....*

If he bought my old Bianchi track, Henry had it and wasn't using it, Bob:thumbsup:


----------



## Redman440 (Sep 26, 2007)

Hello, I bought the Wizzard Track, I thought of the Bianci track also but only went with the one. I must say Im excited .This is my first real track and I havent raced since my days as a kid at Polards tire on 7th st in Allentown. Hopefully we can have some fun . Hopefuly I will add some of Resin dudes work to my stable at the next show. I have really caught the slot car fever again. :dude:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Redman440 said:


> Hello, I bought the Wizzard Track, I thought of the Bianci track also but only went with the one. I must say Im excited .This is my first real track and I havent raced since my days as a kid at Polards tire on 7th st in Allentown. Hopefully we can have some fun . Hopefuly I will add some of Resin dudes work to my stable at the next show. I have really caught the slot car fever again. :dude:



Cool redman. I am very excited for you!!! What did you buy exactly??? I have a wiz track and it's smoooooth!!!!


----------

